# breeding question



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay so recently my moms friend told me that i cant breed Boer out of a Dairy goat i have a Lamancha nubian boer cross doeling named Dobby shes moonspotted if i kept breeding her generations to lamancha and lamancha only like i dont care how long it takes, is it true i would never and i mean NEVER EVER be able to breed the boer out of her? :/


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess no one knows? ...


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I guess if you kept breeding and rebreeding you would eventually "water down" the Boer out of them but there would always be a small percentage.......I hope this helps


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

still said:


> I guess if you kept breeding and rebreeding you would eventually "water down" the Boer out of them but there would always be a small percentage.......I hope this helps


i honestly am going to say that its better than nothing lol because when my moms friend told me this i was like thats stupid that cant be right because eventually the genes gonna be at least almost gone even if its still there  lol i mean im good with 10 percent of the boer still being there lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You'll never get a truly purebred, but yes, after enough generations of breeding to Lamanchas, there will be so few Boer genes left the goats will be as good as purebred.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> You'll never get a truly purebred, but yes, after enough generations of breeding to Lamanchas, there will be so few Boer genes left the goats will be as good as purebred.


 well thank goodness haha like i said a small portion is fine by me but as long as i know i can keep breeding and will eventually get something thats as good as a purebred im good ^_^ lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I think there's a way to register them, but not as purebreds; I think they are called Americans...


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> I think there's a way to register them, but not as purebreds; I think they are called Americans...


 oh yeah the american lamancha goat definately  id love to register my lamancha doe as that but shes got a boer buck for a daddy :/ would i still be able to register with a purebred boer buck as a daddy her daddy is registered with ABGA as well


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, you can not even register a kid with ADGA in anything...grade, american, etc. if it has known "meat breed" blood in it. http://adga.org/index.php?option=co...3:artregpar&catid=909:catadgagoats&Itemid=131

If you want to go with registered LaManchas...I would sell off any non-registered goats and start again with purebred LaManchas. It would be much easier than trying to breed that Boer out for many many generations. Just my two cents.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> No, you can not even register a kid with ADGA in anything...grade, american, etc. if it has known "meat breed" blood in it. http://adga.org/index.php?option=co...3:artregpar&catid=909:catadgagoats&Itemid=131
> 
> If you want to go with registered LaManchas...I would sell off any non-registered goats and start again with purebred LaManchas. It would be much easier than trying to breed that Boer out for many many generations. Just my two cents.


 im willing to take the challenge of breeding the gene out even if it takes 25 years the more experience i have the better and perhaps i can sell the babies i get from the ones now to save up for a purebred lamancha  its no big ^_^ i would at least do gene testing on them before registering to see if its actually working  i think i might make an Experiment out of this ^_^


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

KW is correct, the registry will not accept them. Doesnt matter how many generations you have gone, or if you have bred them up to the percentage that is usually accepted for purebred.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Is that just ADGA, or is AGS the same way?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

AGS only registers purebred goats, no "breeding up" there. KW is right, you can breed up all you want and ADGA will still not register the offspring of this goat. Breed her, sell the offspring and save your money for a registered Lamancha. Do you have a pic of this girl? We'd love to see her.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

:/ i dont think i wanna put up any pictures of her if shes not gonna be important enough to register her offerspring like wayyyy down the road shes a moon spotted though i bottle fed her from a baby and she was all my mom could afford to get me I wish i could start a association that will accept Dairy goats that are Mixed :/ it doesnt make them bad goats :/


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lots of people here have unregistered and/or crossbred goats including me. that doesnt make them any less important and we still love ti see photos of them. 

all.pf my first dairy goats were unregistered or crossbred since i couldnt afford $600+ for pedigree does.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

This is great thread. I am in a similar situation. I have a doe that ithink is pure bread lamancha. I don't know for sure as she is out of a sale barn and a gift from my father. I have bonded with her. She just kidded with two does that look to be full lamancha. What about NOA? If I get a pure bred buck could I bread up? ( sorry to highjack your thread). I agree though. Why not let a small percent of meat breed. I am sure they have their genetic contributions.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think that her being mixed makes her a bad goat, but isn't the whole point of a registry to register purebred goats? The ADGA registers dairy goats, so I completely understand them not wanting to register a goat that is crossed with a meat breed. If you want registered goats you should breed her and save up the money and buy registered goats. I don't know what a registered lamancha costs around you, but I know the price of my registered nigerians wasn't horrible...much higher than non registered, but not completely out of my reach either.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

IMO, mixed breed goats are awesome. And what's awesome about your mix is that you will have offspring that can be used for meat AND dairy :thumb:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

In my area they aren't too bad . Around $250 for pure breds. If you goat is cute and good. There are a lot of people that just want a nice milk goat or pet. They may not care so much about the registered part. IMO. Some of the best and most versitile horse breeds came from cross breeding purebred stock. In time they have come to recognize those breeds. You could start your own registry. Isn't that what they do with some of the mini's.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> This is great thread. I am in a similar situation. I have a doe that ithink is pure bread lamancha. I don't know for sure as she is out of a sale barn and a gift from my father. I have bonded with her. She just kidded with two does that look to be full lamancha. What about NOA? If I get a pure bred buck could I bread up? ( sorry to highjack your thread). I agree though. Why not let a small percent of meat breed. I am sure they have their genetic contributions.


 no problem Thats exactly what im saying we've bonded with them and all these people wiht pedigrees are like yo ucant register them and its like really? its not that important for some people its not about the best  but you know it would be cool to be able to register Meat/Dairy crosses in ADGA but they obviously see otherwise lol


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

dixiegirl3179 said:


> I don't think that her being mixed makes her a bad goat, but isn't the whole point of a registry to register purebred goats? The ADGA registers dairy goats, so I completely understand them not wanting to register a goat that is crossed with a meat breed. If you want registered goats you should breed her and save up the money and buy registered goats. I don't know what a registered lamancha costs around you, but I know the price of my registered nigerians wasn't horrible...much higher than non registered, but not completely out of my reach either.


yeah true i understand that but it would be cool to register meat/dairy like as a breed or something haha too bad we cant make a new breed out of those :/ like the Mairy Goat or the Deat goat lol


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> IMO, mixed breed goats are awesome. And what's awesome about your mix is that you will have offspring that can be used for meat AND dairy :thumb:


yeah i agree i still love my mixed goats with all my heart i cant sell them though i have to sell one since my friend said she could give me a Purebred Lamancha kid if i work for it :/ but i cant get the kid unless osmeone buys my 5 teat Saanen Nubian Savanna Boer mix doeling whos never been bred :/ and its not looking so good but shes so sweet


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> In my area they aren't too bad . Around $250 for pure breds. If you goat is cute and good. There are a lot of people that just want a nice milk goat or pet. They may not care so much about the registered part. IMO. Some of the best and most versitile horse breeds came from cross breeding purebred stock. In time they have come to recognize those breeds. You could start your own registry. Isn't that what they do with some of the mini's.


like i said id love to do that start my own registry for the Deat Goat or the Mairy Goat lol or something like that and start a deat or mairy goat Association  lol i think i will make a group on here of them and post pics of my Deat and Mairy goat


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol funny. I am sure they will be a hit. They will be like purse dogs. Paris Hilton will be paying you good money for your deat or mairy goats. Everyone will have to have one. Lol


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

If you breed quality goats with good conformation and good production you can always make a name for yourself and your stock. You may not get purebred prices for them, but you can get more than current market value for paperless if you create a demand for your goats. 

I'm starting a Pygerian line as my secondary dairy line (my primary line is registered Pygmies, but ppl don't think of them in dairy capacity) and I'm concentrating on conformation and production. I fully anticipate my does being worth three or four times standard market value for unpapered minis because they will be an outstanding line with proven production value. Marketing plays a huge part, of course. 

Don't undervalue your doe just because she can't be registered! Create a line that people recognize and clammer for!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> :/ i dont think i wanna put up any pictures of her if shes not gonna be important enough to register her offerspring like wayyyy down the road shes a moon spotted though i bottle fed her from a baby and she was all my mom could afford to get me I wish i could start a association that will accept Dairy goats that are Mixed :/ it doesnt make them bad goats :/


Who said anything about her not being important? We love goats around here, papers or no papers - makes no difference. 

Mixed goats are actually better in most ways. They are tougher (because of a wider gene pool) and more varied. And they can be just as good milk or meat goats.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> If you breed quality goats with good conformation and good production you can always make a name for yourself and your stock. You may not get purebred prices for them, but you can get more than current market value for paperless if you create a demand for your goats.
> 
> I'm starting a Pygerian line as my secondary dairy line (my primary line is registered Pygmies, but ppl don't think of them in dairy capacity) and I'm concentrating on conformation and production. I fully anticipate my does being worth three or four times standard market value for unpapered minis because they will be an outstanding line with proven production value. Marketing plays a huge part, of course.
> 
> Don't undervalue your doe just because she can't be registered! Create a line that people recognize and clammer for!


OMG! i love your idea  well im starting my Laboer line lol (thats already a used name though) im also selling my other boer x saanen to get a dairy lined mixed lamancha but im never ever ever selling my Laboer doeling Dobby i just love her to much she so sweet i call her name and she comes right to me


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> Who said anything about her not being important? We love goats around here, papers or no papers - makes no difference.
> 
> Mixed goats are actually better in most ways. They are tougher (because of a wider gene pool) and more varied. And they can be just as good milk or meat goats.


im starting a laboer Mairy line ^_^ its all good ^_^ well i got pics of her up in my gallery if anyone wants to see ill link the gallerys


----------

